# When does the open air ice rink and german market open in Birmingham this year?



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't find anything on Google, does anyone know please?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/GenerateContent?CONTENT_ITEM_ID=28153&CONTENT_ITEM_TYPE=0&MENU_ID=0


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Ace! Thanks very much.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

This might be the other one: http://www.visitbirmingham.com/exec...MSVNIOkdCOjExOTQ1MzY1MjY6MTE5NDUzNjUyNzo6Og==

Not sure tbh


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2007)

thats the same one


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2007)

well same as in its there at the same time


----------



## miss direct (Nov 8, 2007)

how much is a glass of mulled wine at that?

I wish I could go to one of the proper european christmas markets, the huge ones.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Oooh, looks like I'm gonna get to break my leg after all.  

Who's coming skating then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

oooh, I just realised the market will be on when I'm up in Brum on 1st Dec


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone fancy a mulled wine fueled meetup?


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2007)

we've just organised one at work 

but yes, will post something when I've worked out some dates


----------



## moomoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Only if we can go ice skating.


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2007)

Despite having been a figure skater for a while as a teenager, there is no way you'll get me on the ice rink in brum. It's way too cut up to be safe


----------



## moomoo (Nov 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> Despite having been a figure skater for a while as a teenager, there is no way you'll get me on the ice rink in brum. It's way too cut up to be safe




Cut up?  


Despite not having ever been a figure skater and despite having knackered knees and despite the fact I'm supposed to be old and sensible, I want to have a play.


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2007)

you have a play then  I'm not stopping anyone else, I'll be happy to point and laugh  

So, Sat Dec 1st, anyone fancy drinking mulled wine and eating food and watching moomoo fall over on the ice?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't do ice skating, it scare the crap out of me  

Drinking however, I do rather well


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2007)

See thread in community


----------



## Liza (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey there's an open air ice rink and german market open NOW in Nottingham. Hooooooray hooray, come over and see me sometime


----------

